# Teenager Needs Help



## endofmyrope (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a 16 year old male who has been suffering from ibs for a year now. Throughout my life I have dealt with stomach issues, but never to this degree before. I always had to use the bathrrom twice in the morning before I went to school and for the rest of the day I would generally be fine, but this year, everything has changed. Each morning I have to go at least 4 times and sometimes more once I arrive at school. My stools are very loose and watery, but I find myself spending at least 10 minutes on the toilet per bowel movement. I have had a colonoscopy and an endoscopy along with tons of blood work and still they haven't found a definite answer. During the colonscopy, they did find minor inflammation which I am now taking 8 pills a day for and a probotic. I have been taking those pills for a month and still nothing has improved. If this was my only problem, I wouldn't be so upset, but it is the frequent urination part that has me feeling miserable every day. Ever since my IBS decided to get worse, I have been urinating much more often than I used to. I can hold it for an hour at the most before I have to let it out. When I hold my urine, it makes my stomach hurt which I why I try to go as often as possible so I can relieve some pain on my stomach. I feel that this IBS diagnose is just something covering up a real problem. Something strange that I have noticed is occasionally my feet tingle when I hold my urine in and it is almost painful. This feeling lasts all day until I go to bed and wake up the next morning. These two problems have caused me to be confined to my house and I have lost some friends because I never do anything. I need some major help! Please help me!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm going to move your post to the Teen's forum, as I think you'll get more replies there from others with similar symptoms. I'll leave a link here so you can still find your post!Best wishes!


----------



## Kristinaa (Jun 17, 2009)

It sounds like it could be an infection that could be causing the frequent urination.Have you told your doctor about your recent symptoms? I would tell your doctor right away and your parents as well to get it check out as soon as possible.


----------

